# Vietnam SEAL and SOG



## FOB1 (May 9, 2016)

anybody interested in or read a lot about about Vietnam SOF ops?  I've read most first person accounts. Pretty interesting.  Curious if others have recommended reads. I'll post my faves. Point man is a good SEAL one. Read a lot about LRP/LRRP ops and A-teams.  Lynne Black and Meyer write good accounts. After reading many it's interesting to see how little was shared between operating groups.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 10, 2016)

At the very bottom of the forum list, there is a specific area for your^^^^^^^^^^post. It' entitled "Books". So when you post your "faves" how about posting them in the "Books" area.


----------

